# Redfish on a 6wt



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought a 6wt sage zaxis from Tyler at Gruene Outfitters and used it for the first time this weekend. Only caught on red on it but it sure was fun. I was wading a shoreline early in the morning (Saturday) when my dad told me to go get the boat and pick him up, I was about 50yards from the boat when I spotted a nice fish. I made a 40ish foot cast landing the fly in front of what I thought was a big red. The fish followed the fly about 20ft from me and ate turning right when it took the fly. Soon as the fish turned and I set the hook I knew it was a big trout. I fought her for awhile and got her about 10ft from me when the fly pops out! I'm guessing the trout was 7+ pounds! Hopefully I can get revenge on another sow trout this winter!


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish, bummer about the trout!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Good fish, glad the new setup worked for ya.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

BrandonFox said:


> Good fish, glad the new setup worked for ya.


Yep I'm glad I went with that rod! Congrats on your tarpon man that's freaking awesome!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

nice work with the new set up!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Xplorin08 said:


> nice work with the new set up!!


Thanks!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Gotta love redfish!!!! Nice one for sure. Had to be a battle for sure.

Trout are special on a fly rod as they are so darn easy to lose during the fight and seldom easy to sight fish. Can't say how many times I've lost trout close during the fight, leaving me with a splashed face and slowly receeding swirl.

One of my favorite pics is of my oldest son and a 15.00001" spec, his first keeper on a fly. He'd lost several that morning before this one.

Pete A.


----------

